# BEGGING FOR HELP...gagging when bark



## Lucky (Jun 2, 2005)

Please help me...
My dog Lucky is two years old and five pounds. He has all of a sudden come down with this weird choking when he barks or runs too much. When he barks, he begins to gag and it stops him in his tracks. He almost seems like he can't get air. It is silent for the most part and it seems as though he wants to get something up from his throat. It is ver scary. 
I brought him to the vet and the vet thought it could be a nasal drip...so benedryl. BUT it keeps happening. Now he wont attempt to bark at all because he is nervous. It is so unusual!! HE is not himself and I am VERY nervous.
ANyone please tell me what they think this could be? 
I have heard of collapsed trachea...but he does not have a chronic cough or honking noise.
Is it possible that it is something else? Please help!!!!


----------



## MickeysMom (Jun 16, 2006)

Does the Benadryl help at all? I don't know what could be wrong, but if the Benadryl is not working, or if you feel that this is more than just a nasal drip, I think you should go back to the vet, or to another one for 2nd opinion.
I hope he gets better soon.


----------



## Lucky (Jun 2, 2005)

> Does the Benadryl help at all? I don't know what could be wrong, but if the Benadryl is not working, or if you feel that this is more than just a nasal drip, I think you should go back to the vet, or to another one for 2nd opinion.
> I hope he gets better soon.[/B]




Thank you for responding. I love this site. 
The benedryl does not seem to work. Now I was told to get a humidifier and robitusin. I called the wondeful breeder and she seems to think that is a dry throat. Since the collapsed trachea woul dbe more rough and chronic. Her dogs have never had a collapsed trachea which makes me feel good. I am on the way to the store now. 
Please if anyone has any ideas or experience here let me know. Thanks so much.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I am so sorry, I wish I could help you.I am sure someone will come in with great advice and help you soon.
I will keep you and Lucky in my thoughts..
ANDREA~


----------



## My2Furbabies (Oct 2, 2006)

I hope everything is ok with your baby!







I will keep you in my thoughts!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I hope your baby is ok. Please keep us updated!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Praying your little one feels better very soon!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I hope it's nothing serious and he gets better soon.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am praying your little one gets better soon









I am wondering if it could be from the cold, does he go outside to go potty? Are you in a cold area, the reason I ask is Scooby does it when he growls at Koko, he sometimes stops short and coughs too. I asked our vet and she said because of the cold air outside they get a back flow of mucus down from their nose which can cause the cough. Scooby doesn't do it while barking though.


----------



## Lucky (Jun 2, 2005)

> I am praying your little one gets better soon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes exactly ...that is what the vet is hoping it is. But the wierd thing is that he is so mushy. We bought a humidifier because the heat is drying here in my apartment. I am totaly hoping that this is the problem and not the trachea. The vet gae me clavanox and a cough pill to see if it helps. I hope it does. 
I am praying daily that I do not have to take him for all the crazy tests. 
Thank you all for helping me this is getting me through. I am very sensitive and emtional over Lucky being sick. I hope this antibiotic helps. I Will keep all posted.
If anyone else has input please let me know. Pam and Lucky


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=338711
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know I think you may have done a very good thing by getting the humidifier too, we have one in our house due to the drying air from the furnace and it does help a lot even with us. 
I know how you feel when your puppy is not feeling well, we are going through a rough patch with Scooby at the moment and it's very worrying, none of us like to see our babies going through any ill health that's for sure.
I will keep positive thoughts coming your way that your little Lucky gets better real soon


----------

